# Be Prepared To Pissed, Angry Or Dismayed



## Centermass (May 19, 2016)

I don't normally make the website where this was posted, a habit of visiting, but in the interest of this story, this one will definitely raise some eyebrows, blood pressure and having you asking "WTF?" several times over.....

It was just a matter of time before something like this surfaced. Question is how many more incidents have gone unreported or swept under the rug? 

Take a few minutes and read the entire article.



> *Band of Brothers: Sex crimes and cover-up in the 101st Airborne Division
> *
> Back in Afghanistan, Santoro continued his reign of terror. “I had to go my whole deployment trying to avoid this guy and make him happy so that he would leave me alone,” Queen recalled. “He would kick my door in, come in my room, and grab me. He would just randomly do it like he was playing around and feel up on me.” But this behavior was repeated with others in the platoon as well. “More to me, because I was like his thing or something.”
> 
> ...



Full Story


----------



## CDG (May 19, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## RackMaster (May 19, 2016)

Times have changed...  that dude needs some serious "generator maintenance".


----------



## AWP (May 19, 2016)

1. Late 2010/ Early 2011 FOB Fenty required us to either walk together in pairs or produce a "rape memo" absolving the local command of any responsibility should we be sexually assaulted on Fenty. I have the soft copy on a HD overseas and can produce that next week if anyone thinks I'm bluffing. I think a BDE of the 101 was there at the time, but don't quote me. I'll dig and follow up next week.
2. If everyone knew this guy was a threat why did they allow anyone to be alone? Why didn't the platoon close ranks around each other at a bare minimum? If the article mentioned it I missed that detail. It isn't always practical, but did they make the effort?
3. If this blog is to be believed, that platoon was collocated with the company leadership and one of only two platoons on the FOB. How were they not more involved?
Curtis Reports: Where the rubber meets the road: on to FOB Kushamond

I have to wonder what the "Paul Harvey" moments are in this story. I don't care who you are, sexual assault is wrong and you deserve to be buried under the jail.


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2016)

Give a predator a little rank and this is going to happen. And it may get smothered up the chain if there's the slightest possibility of its disclosure causing an incident or reflecting negatively on unit commanders


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 19, 2016)

Okay, WTF 101? That motherfucker would have been monkey stomped and found hog tied with a broomstick up the ass just outside the commanders door.


UNSAT.


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Okay, WTF 101? That motherfucker would have been monkey stomped and found hog tied with a broomstick up the ass just outside the commanders door.
> 
> 
> UNSAT.




Not so easy to do when he outranks his victims. As an NCO I saw an eerily similar situation unfold with an E5 who was preying on young E1s and E2s just up from ITR/SOI...and got my ass handed to me in a fucking bag when I took it up the chain to report it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Not so easy to do when he outranks his victims. As an NCO I saw an eerily similar situation unfold with an E5 who was preying on young E1s and E2s just up from ITR/SOI...and got my ass handed to me in a fucking bag when I took it up the chain to report it.



I disagree, my experience is 100MPH tape, flex cuff's sand bag over the head and left in front of the commanders door, gets the message across.

I've tuned up a PSG, and I've been tuned up by the spec-four-mafia for being over the top. Shit doesn't always have to go up the chain, sometimes behind the conex talks square things away faster. That said, this SL playing grab ass and trying to mouth fuck snuffy is a no-go. He would have got his ass beat the fuck down, and tossed in front of the commanders door in any of the platoons I served with.


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I disagree, my experience is 100MPH tape, flex cuff's sand bag over the head and left in front of the commanders door, gets the message across.
> 
> I've tuned up a PSG, and I've been tuned up by the spec-four-mafia for being over the top. Shit doesn't always have to go up the chain, sometimes behind the conex talks square things away faster. That said, this SL playing grab ass and trying to mouth fuck snuffy is a no-go. He would have got his ass beat the fuck down, and tossed in front of the commanders door in any of the platoons I served with.



I like the idea, brother, I just think it's not always a realistic option.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I like the idea, brother, I just think it's not always a realistic option.



I honestly can't understand how anyone would allow someone to fuck with them like this dude was. Rank mean's nothing when the person who has it steps out of line. Everyone is carrying loaded weapons, top physical shape and raging due to the stupidity. Than some homo wants to start acting all gay and shit, and everyone is just letting it happen? I have a hard time believing that. There is either a whole lot missing from that story, or something is incredibly fucked up in that unit.


----------



## Brill (May 19, 2016)

Damn Abu Hajar!


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2016)

"_In addition to heavy combat, the platoon was dealing with numerous internal issues. One private was found convulsing in his hootch after getting high by inhaling Dust-Off refrigerant-based propellant cleaner. A sergeant slapped around a private in the platoon after he discovered him stealing a care package sent to him from his child back home.

Then, one night, their platoon sergeant slipped away into the darkness and abandoned his men. The intensity of the combat that 1stPlatoon was in was too much for him, so he boarded a helicopter and flew to the battalion headquarters, where he rode out the rest of the deployment behind a desk. The morale of his former platoon was devastated. In an infantry platoon, a lieutenant acts as the platoon leader, but the platoon sergeant is the senior enlisted soldier who actually runs the platoon. For the Red Currahees, losing their platoon sergeant to cowardice was like a knife through their hearts."

_
Sounds like a pretty fucked-up unit to me.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 19, 2016)

Sounds just like the Series....what was that LT's name that kept walking off.....:-"

Dike..aka...Foxhole Norm!!!!


----------



## pardus (May 19, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Sounds just like the Series....what was that LT's name that kept walking off.....:-"
> 
> Dike..aka...Foxhole Norm!!!!



What do you mean Easy CO didn't impress you?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 19, 2016)

Were you in the AO when this story takes place?


----------



## pardus (May 20, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Were you in the AO when this story takes place?



Was I in the ETO in WWII?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 21, 2016)

pardus said:


> Was I in the ETO in WWII?



Well, you ARE kind of old.  I don't mean like xSF Med old, but yeah... I can see that.  ;)


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 21, 2016)

pardus said:


> What do you mean Easy CO didn't impress you?



Was speaking of the Easy CO that was in OEF 2010-2011, not WWII....



pardus said:


> Was I in the ETO in WWII?



No bro, I know that math doesn't add up for this.......


----------



## Etype (May 21, 2016)

We're in an era where being outstanding in combat and a leader of men is secondary to having a college degree, a clean uniform, and toeing the line/polishing the brass of those above you.

I'd like to say the accounts above surprise me, but they don't.


----------

